# Notes partagées vs notes sur appareil



## Tobias2017 (23 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, 
Est-ce que les Notes, Calendriers/Contacts/Photos/Mail et autres app peuvent avoir un élément sur machine et un autre sur icloud? Par exemple une notes sur machine et une autre sur icloud?


----------



## les_innommables66 (23 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour les Notes et les Contacts, la réponse est positive.

Pour Photos et Mail, je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre la question:

si, sur une machine, tu utilises un compte mail en "pop" plutôt qu'en imap, ce que tu feras sur cette machine ne sera pas répercuté sur les autres machines qui sont connectées au même compte mail
si ta photothèque Photos est sur iCloud, tu peux avoir une autre photothèque, qui ne sera pas la photothèque "système"

Pour Calendrier, j'ai un doute et ne suis pas certain de la réponse.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Tobias2017 (23 Avril 2022)

Non, ce n'est pas du tout ma question. Ma question est 

Est-ce que je peux avoir un album photo stocké/ou mis a jour sur icloud et un autre stocké "sur ma machine"
Est-ce que je peux avoir un groupe de contacts stocké "sur ma machine" et un autre stocké sur icloud?
Est-ce que je peux avoir une note de l'application "Notes" stockée "sur mon mac" ou "sur mon iphone" et une autre note stockée sur icloud?
la même chose pour les autres applications Apple...


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas du tout ma question. Ma question est
> 
> Est-ce que je peux avoir un album photo stocké/ou mis a jour sur icloud et un autre stocké "sur ma machine"


Oui, il faut faire deux photothèque distinctes


Tobias2017 a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux avoir un groupe de contacts stocké "sur ma machine" et un autre stocké sur icloud?


Oui, il suffit d'enregistrer cela dans le groupe "Sur mon Mac". Mais, je ne sais plus comment créer ce groupe. Néanmoins, c'est possible. 


Tobias2017 a dit:


> Est-ce que je peux avoir une note de l'application "Notes" stockée "sur mon mac" ou "sur mon iphone" et une autre note stockée sur icloud?



Oui, même réponse. Personnellement, j'ai le groupe sur mon mac dans l'application note.Je pense que c'est parce que j'ai créé des notes sur ce Mac avant d’avoir importé les données iCloud.


Tobias2017 a dit:


> la même chose pour les autres applications Apple...


----------



## ericse (23 Avril 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas du tout ma question. Ma question est
> 
> Est-ce que je peux avoir un album photo stocké/ou mis a jour sur icloud et un autre stocké "sur ma machine"
> Est-ce que je peux avoir un groupe de contacts stocké "sur ma machine" et un autre stocké sur icloud?
> ...


Bonjour,
Globalement oui, mais ça retire beaucoup de l'intérêt d'iCloud. Quel bénéfice en attends-tu ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (30 Avril 2022)

Comme icloud est construit, je n'attends rien du cloud. Icloud décide lui de tout transférer sur le cloud et de le faire quand il veut.
Pour qu'il soit intéressant pour moi, il devrait être pour moi 

un lieu de sauvegarde de ce que MOI je veux quand moi je veux (enregistrement d'éléments choisis/partiels)
un lien/lieu intermédiaire pour transférer des fichiers/documents d'une machine à une autre ou d'un utilisateur à un autre
un peu comme un dropbox au sens générique du terme.
Actuellement, il ne propose que de tout transférer sur le cloud et basta. Ce qui est à l'opposé de ma manière de travailler: toutes mes données et tous mes logitiels sont stockés sur  machine ou sur mon Bidule.


----------



## ericse (30 Avril 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Pour qu'il soit intéressant pour moi, il devrait être pour moi
> 
> un lieu de sauvegarde de ce que MOI je veux quand moi je veux (enregistrement d'éléments choisis/partiels)
> un lien/lieu intermédiaire pour transférer des fichiers/documents d'une machine à une autre ou d'un utilisateur à un autre
> un peu comme un dropbox au sens générique du terme.


iCloud ne cherche pas à être un autre Dropbox, Box, Google Drive, Amazon Drive, etc... Il répond à un autre besoin, qui ne te concerne peut être pas, et qui est avant tout la synchronisation transparente de données entre tous tes appareils Apple. Ce n'est pas un stockage, pas un Drive, pas un Backup, même si accessoirement il le fait aussi, le maitre mot étant "_accessoirement_".


----------



## Tobias2017 (19 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> iCloud ne cherche pas à être un autre Dropbox, Box, Google Drive, Amazon Drive, etc... Il répond à un autre besoin, qui ne te concerne peut être pas, et qui est avant tout la synchronisation transparente de données entre tous tes appareils Apple. Ce n'est pas un stockage, pas un Drive, pas un Backup, même si accessoirement il le fait aussi, le maitre mot étant "_accessoirement_".


ah voilà  merci beaucoup...


----------

